# MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?



## jens1204 (5. April 2009)

Hallo........ich möchte mir ein Aluboot  zulegen |supergri und habe das  MirroCraft Outfitter1615 oder das Troller 1415 ins Auge gefasst....
Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesen Booten?
Kann ich es auch nur mit E-Motor fahren?(SEE)
Sind diese Boote ihr Geld Wert?

Einsatzbereich soll nur Binnengewässer sein (schleppen und vertikal)
Als Motor dachte ich an einen  15ps(er)und als E-Motor an einem Minn Kota 55 Maxxum......

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir HELFEN........
Gruß Jens


----------



## jens1204 (6. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hallo........... hat niemand so ein Boot?Wie sieht es mit Macraft Booten aus?
Gruß Jens


----------



## jobo61 (8. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hallo, diese Böötchen sind schon Edelteile das ist kein Schrott. Ich habe mir so ein Teil schonmal angeschaut, die Ami wissen schon was sie da bauen das ist erste Sahne da steckt viel Erfahrung drinn.
Nur mit dem 15 PS Motor wirst du nicht viel Freude haben da sollten schon so um die 40 dran, die Dinger sind schwer trotz Alu.#h


----------



## Freelander (8. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Falls doch 15PS ich hätte da noch einen zu verkaufen|wavey:.


----------



## vs-schuhe (10. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Petri,

also ich suche auch ein Aluboot,doch ich benötige ein 
Kat. C Boot für Binnen und Küste unter 100 Kg Gewicht für E-Motor,Rudern und Verbrennungsmotor und ich muss das ganze auch noch mit ein Kleinwagen (Citroen C2) fahren können!
Dafür kannste ein Ami (Mirro Craft)nicht gebrauchen!

Schau mal nach Marine.cz 

MfG Frank


----------



## jens1204 (11. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

hi frang.........
die marine boote habe ich auch schon gesehen gefallen mir aber nicht vom aufbau..........
habe den passenden e-motor für die boote (mirro craft)gefunden es gibt ein torqeedo travel base 401l .....|supergri (leistung hat der motor genug)
und wird noch mit 12v betrieben......da ich eh nur im winter schleppen will brauche ich auch keine ruder........(edersee)
und für die binnengewässer kommt ein 15-30ps"er in frage ........wenn ich das geld schon ausgebe dann auch für  ein schönes Boot ........so wie ich es mir vorstelle|rolleyes 

jens


----------



## vs-schuhe (11. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Petri Jens,

das MirroCraft wird aber nicht ganz so Billig werden, oder soll es ein Gebrauchtes Boot sein?Bei Ebay gibt es z,zt ein Angebot vom Händler, aber das ist Neu .
Ach ja,habe letztes Jahr auch am Edersee geangelt.

MfG Frank


----------



## jens1204 (11. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

hi
es gibt ein neues Boot :q gebraucht wirst du so ein Boot leider nicht finden.......das ist der deutsche Händler den du da gesehen  hast.....da werde ich das Boot holen.....
Jens


----------



## vs-schuhe (13. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Petri,

hast Du schon kontakt zu dem Händler?Wie viel soll so ein Boot kosten?

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexilallas (15. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hallo, das würde mich auch interessieren. Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Alu-Boot. Bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Alumacraft, die sind allerdings wohl nur in den Holland zu bekommen. Deswegen wäre Mirrocraft eine gute Alternative für mich. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## angler10 (15. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hi,
versucht es doch mal bei der Firma Silver.
Das sind auch Aluboote allerdings aus Finnland. Mit denen könnt ihr überall fahren auch auf der Ostsee.


----------



## jens1204 (15. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

silver habe ich noch nicht gehört ......bauen die auch so boote?
gruß jens


----------



## angler10 (16. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hi Jens,
naja das sind auch Aluboote jezt nicht so direkt aufs vertikalangeln ausgelegt. Aber du kannst die Homepage ja mal anschauhen vielleicht ist ja was vür dich dabei. Die Boote sind aufjedenfall seetauglicher wie die (Ammiboote) , mit denen kannste auch mal aufs meer.

http://www.silverboote.de/modelle.html

hier is mal der link#h


----------



## jens1204 (16. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

coole boote ..........da ich es aber auch am edsersee einsetzen will ,da leider nur e-motor erlaubt ist .......ist es nicht mein fall.......schade...aber danke


----------



## Inselfischer (17. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Schau doch mal bei http://www.barroboote.de . ist evtl ne Alternative für dich.


----------



## angler10 (17. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

HI
ja für edersee nur mit E-motor taugen die nix


----------



## Nachtjäger (28. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hallo

Wenn Du auch mit E-Motor auf den Edersee möchtest, würde ich Aluminium-Quicksilver versuchen:

http://www.bootdepot.de/?/subdir.php?ID=237

Die Boote kannste Dir auch noch schön herrichten, mit Drehstühlen, Teppich usw...

Meine Lund, oder die Alumacraft, Starcraft, Mirrocraft usw. sind reine Zander- bzw. Bassboats und zu schwer bzw. viel zu teuer für Deine Einsatzgebiete...

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Nachtjäger (28. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hier nochmal einige Infos 
auf zB. folgender Seite zu finden:
http://www.pharos.sk/index.php?ID=411


----------



## Kodiak001 (29. April 2009)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hallo Jens,
prinzipell muß ich mich Michaels Meinung anschließen.So wie du dein zukünftiges Boot gebrauchen möchtest wäre ein Quicksilver 450 DLX preislich und gebrauchsmaßig garantiert die bessere Wahl.
Hier mal ein Link,wie man ein günstiges Boot optimal seinen Verhältnissen anpassen kann.
Ist zwar auf Englisch,aber die Bilder sprechen wohl für sich.
http://www.correllconcepts.com/boat_conversion.htm

Grüße *Bernd*


----------



## wallermark (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hallo,

hab das Modell Mrrocraft Troller 1400 - ideal für den Eder. Das ist wohl das kompakteste Amiteil (4,3m ) mit der ganzen Ausstattung. Wiegt ca 150kg und fährt schon mit nem 55er Minnkota richtig flott.


----------



## minden (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Wahrscheinlich hat er sein Boot mittlerweile gefunden

Ich werde mir n wahrscheinlich nen größeres Marine.cz Boot holen..selber umbauen kann ich ja so langsam


----------



## Tim78 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

@Minden 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt !
hast du bei euch schon erfahrung mit den Marine Booten machen können ?
Ich bin der ganzen Angelboot geschichte so weit hinterher geeiert das ich in der Preisklasse  6-7t nur noch nach ne Fury schauen würde .Hab jetzt soviel experimentiert und gebaut das ich nächstesmal(wenn mein quicki mal weggeht ) nur noch sowas kaufen würde da paßt der Preis und die Verrarbeitung.


----------



## angel-daddy (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hi,
schaut euch auch mal bei den Booten von Tinn-Silver um. Der Bootsbauer ist selber Angler und stellt alles nach euern Wünschen her. Wir haben uns dieses Jahr auch ein Tinn-Silver 390 gekauft und sind bisher super zufrieden. Die Boote sind aus 4mm Aluminium hergestellt! Da kann mein Sohnemann noch mit Angeln, ich denke die sind unkapputbar. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass Du in der Nähe von Roermond in der Werft die Boote selber begrabbeln kannst. Auch Probefahrten sind vor Ort möglich.
Das ist Werbung von einem zufriedenem Kunden, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. 
Wer von euch kann mir denn einen guten Guide empfehlen, bei dem ich mich in Sachen Vertikalangeln verbessern kann. Ich bin auf dem Gebiet Anfänger.
LG Martin


----------



## minden (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

@Tim
Jigga fährt nen Marine 15y....die Maße find ich Hammer...weil nicht zu groß nicht zu klein..und er ist mit 25PS um die 43km/h mit 2 Leuten und Takle...auf der Issle haben wir sogar zu 2. 47 km/h stromab geschafft letztens....

Hast du dir nen Fury schonmal angesehen? Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das die Verarbeitung nicht wirklich "Lund Like" ist....

Die Tinn Silver Boote sind mit Sicherheit Bombenbote von der Qualität und Lebensdauer her...mir gefallen sie aber optisch überhaupt nicht....


----------



## minden (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

PS: Der Meeresangler_Schwerin hier aus dem Board ist mit seinem wohl sehr zufrieden. Fährt er nun auch schon ne ganze Weile.....

http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/angelberichte/aluladde/aluladde.htm


----------



## Skorpio (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*



minden schrieb:


> Hast du dir nen Fury schonmal angesehen? Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das die Verarbeitung nicht wirklich "Lund Like" ist....


 
Hi Minden
Ein Kumpel von mir hat grad sein neues Fury.
Klasse Boot für das was er damit vor hat...
Ohne Wenn und Aber, auf dieses dauernde Antilundgeblubber muss man nichts geben...

MfG


----------



## minden (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

AntiLund Geblabber???

Ich höre von Lund nur positives zu Ohren..beim Furt wars das erste mal das ich was negative zu hören bekommen habe....deshalb ja auch die Frage....aber so hörts sich dann ja gut an.....


----------



## Tim78 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Na AntiLund ist echt hart .....
Sind schon sehr gute Boote ich denke es ist auch (zumindest bei mir) ne Sache der Kohle .
Und wenn man dann mal Preise vergleicht schneiden die anderen aber auch nicht schlecht ab .Das Problem bei dem Mirocraft sehe ich echt in dem Vertrieb .Da haben sie echt den falschen Importeur sonst wären die Boote auch bekannter und verbreiteter .  Abgesehen davon gefallen mir dort die Preise nicht wenn man mal auf die maße achtet .
Und mal ganz erlich wenn ich so nen Rebel XL sehe was ich da für car.11t € bekomme kann mir in der Qualität kaum einer Anbieten zudem ich halt weiß was ich bestell weil ich das Boot schon oft genug gesehen habe .
Nen "Miro" hingegen sehe ich höchstes mal als troller wo es einfach nicht SO das ist was ich haben möchte .


----------



## Südschwedenfan (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*

Hallo;

Dieses Aluboot verkaufe ich in ca. 14 Tagen.

Baujahr 2009, Erstwasserung Mai 2010.

Seitenwände und Boden mit Hartschaumplatten(nehmen absolut kein Wasser auf)

4 Einzelsitze klappbar, Bilgepumpe mit aut. Schwimmschalter, Zusatzspiegel für E-Motor.

Zwei neue verstellbare Rutenhalter, gebe ich dazu.

Bei jedem Sitz, ein Getränkehalter.

4,50m. X 1,70m. incl. 750 Kg. Trailer(ohne Papiere)

Preis ist verhandelbar.

Motor ist nicht dabei, habe es mit einem 25 PS 4-takter gefahren und habe 43 Km/h erreicht.


http://www.kabega.deBei Interesse,

jrgensteinbach@yahoo.de
Tel.  05532 509344


----------



## Skorpio (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MirroCraft Boot jemand Erfahrung?*



minden schrieb:


> AntiLund Geblabber???


 
Ist jetzt nicht direkt auf dieses Posting bezogen gewesen und ne Erklärung schweift jetzt etwas zu weit ab, nix für ungut...|wavey:


----------

